# Jumping into Judo



## redfang (Jun 30, 2005)

I moved a few months back and can't really continue in my old art here, other than keeping up on what I already know.  So, I found Judo dojo that I like and am going to start training there.  It's all new, I'm back to being the newbie, back to white belt.  Everything is in japanese, gi's are always worn.  Much more traditional than what I'm used to.  We do alot of ground work too, which I am more comfortable with.  Anyway, can anyone give any advice as to a good way to get my solid basics in judo, are there any good web sites that hit all of the major terminology.  I don't like not knowing what the hell people are talking about.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2005)

Good luck! I enjoyed Judo and now do BJJ. Here's an excellent Judo site, with animations of many techniques:
http://judoinfo.com/

If your falling is good, think about your kuzushi (off-balancing) and keep an eye on the basics like feet inside your opponent's feet and hips low on things like hip throws.


----------



## silatman (Jul 1, 2005)

We do a fair bit of judo in our sylabus and the best advice I can give is to resist the urge to force anything, you push against your opponent you will regret it.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 1, 2005)

And following that jump, I would suggest a good breakfall


----------



## redfang (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and Arnisador, thank you for the link.


----------



## still learning (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello, There are many books on Judo.  You may want to get a few.  My son does Judo only for high school (seasonal).  All the instructors gives the throws in japanese term.  

 On E-bay I found a poster that shows about 30 of the major throws and the japanese name for them.  We found this an easy way to see and learn names of the throws.

 Also like anything new it will take time to learn the names and throws....Good luck and enjoy the Judo.......................Aloha


----------



## Henderson (Jan 23, 2006)

redfang said:
			
		

> So, I found Judo dojo that I like and am going to start training there....Anyway, can anyone give any advice as to a good way to get my solid basics in judo... I don't like not knowing what the hell people are talking about.


 
Redfang, How's this going for you?


----------

